
Show HN: Markov Generated HN Titles - TheDrizzle43
https://twitter.com/RealHackerNews
======
TheDrizzle43
I know I'm not the first (or last) to do this but I was interested in how
Markov Chains work so I decided to create a simple Twitter Bot that submits
generated HN titles.

If anyone has any tips on how to improve it feel free to share. The source is
available at [https://github.com/zcr1/hn-markov](https://github.com/zcr1/hn-
markov)

